# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  filter pressure help

## gipsey

Hi im fairly new to the pool game and ive just bought a new pool cleaner a zodiac x7. It didnt seem to be working too well so i did a preasure test with the pool pulse that it came with when i put it on it didnt even move!!! So I check pressure on filter (hurlcon rx240) and it was at 65kpa is that normal, or should it be more the manual says it can go up to 250kpa any repleys would be greatfully recieved cheers Michael.

----------


## Gooner

Can't really help too much here, but I can tell you that my sand filter runs between 50-100Kpa. Usually 100Kpa signifies I need to backflush. 
A little while ago I bought some extra length of hose for my pool cleaner. I whacked it on but noticed that it didn't suck and move as well as it did. Have you had a look at your hose length? Can you try and shorten it and see?

----------


## gipsey

Thanks for the reply, ive nearly solved problem pressure is fine its the skimtrol plate thats the problem as soon as it goes onto the skimmer box the pressure is lost, need one that fits properly!!!

----------


## 2x4

X7 looks the goods but am unimpressed.
Worked great for all of 3 weeks then the joins started to fail.
While the creepy is running, slowly lift each join in and out of the water, listening for leaks (sucking noises), wrap the joins in tape and it all comes good.

----------


## barney118

I too use the zodiac but is spends more time out of the water than in. get rid of them I say and use the pole and broom single piece hose and make sure you have a beer in other hand.  :Beer: . The hose pieces are a bloody rip off at $10 a piece, it takes 10 mins to vac the pool.

----------


## shellac

My zodiac accidently ended up in the council clean up, thanks to wife, but they look like a piece of crap after a year or 2. I then bought a hayward ultra vac on flea bay. Much better than the zodiac and less than half the price.

----------

